# Irish male 42 - Looking for job in Dubai



## Dubaigold1 (May 13, 2016)

Hi - I've just registered on this forum today. I've met with a couple of job agencies in Dublin over the last 12 months, but the feedback has been slow. I'm a qualified accountant, with 20 years experience in the financial services industry. Any quick tips I might be missing to speed up the process?

Many thanks.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Become Indian and accept a tenth of your expected salary.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
1+1 = whatever the accountant wants it to equal, in any language - so your nationality has little bearing on accountancy jobs in Dubai and there are plenty of people who can add up from much lower cost countries than Ireland.
As Rascal states, highly qualified accountants from India are prepared to work for a fraction of a Western European salary.
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

Your western nationality will definately work for you as most of the multi-national companies prefer western educated and western passport holders for ease of travel. You have a plenty of experience so that would work for you as well. The only thing i would say is you might struggle to get an interview while you are in Ireland. Come to Dubai and apply for jobs here. More chances of getting an interview when you are physically present in Dubai.

Good Luck


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

solospy said:


> Your western nationality will definately work for you


Not in accountancy it won't. In subjects where there is real complexity, it does, but not in accountancy.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Not in accountancy it won't. In subjects where there is real complexity, it does, but not in accountancy.


It worked for me.


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

solospy said:


> It worked for me.


You'll likely be in the minority then. I've not come across many European "accountants" out here in all my time.

Yes, you'll see them at the Executive level, but very few at the grunt level.


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

LesFroggitts said:


> You'll likely be in the minority then. I've not come across many European "accountants" out here in all my time.
> 
> Yes, you'll see them at the Executive level, but very few at the grunt level.


I wasnt talking about jobs at the junior level. Considering the OP has 20 years of experience i would imagine he would be looking for a senior level role at a controller/director level where a western passport could be benificial as most of the companies do ask specifically for western passport holders for a senior level jobs in finance.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

solospy said:


> as most of the companies do ask specifically for western passport holders for a senior level jobs in finance.


Are you sure ? I must admit I dont follow accountant job adverts but is that a verifiable fact or just belief ?


----------



## solospy (Jan 22, 2015)

twowheelsgood said:


> Are you sure ? I must admit I dont follow accountant job adverts but is that a verifiable fact or just belief ?


What do you mean by verifiable fact ? Do you want an attested certificate ?

I can give you numerous links to recruitment agencies who have senior level jobs in finance advertised and the personal specification clearly states that the applicants must have a western passport.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

solospy said:


> What do you mean by verifiable fact ?
> 
> I can give you numerous links to recruitment agencies who have senior level jobs in finance advertised and the personal specification clearly states that the applicants must have a western passport.


You answered your own question ....... links to follow presumably ?


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

twowheelsgood said:


> You answered your own question ....... links to follow presumably ?


Some of which would go some way to actually helping the OP.


----------



## Akoaybabangon (May 13, 2016)

Your lucky you are European..Easy to get job...find other fields that best describe your personality.Don't lose hope....me 8 months now but I keep trying since I was tricked from the company I was pirated...


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Akoaybabangon said:


> Your lucky you are European..Easy to get job...find other fields that best describe your personality.Don't lose hope....me 8 months now but I keep trying since I was tricked from the company I was pirated...


WHAT? It's not any easier for Europeans to get a job here.

To OP:
D o n ' t d o i t!
Unless you're at a very senior level and come across job adverts that are specifically asking for a European or native English speaker. It goes without saying that the compensation package has to be right.


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

Annmaria1 said:


> Hi - I've just registered on this forum today. I've met with a couple of job agencies in Dublin over the last 12 months, but the feedback has been slow. I'm a qualified accountant, with 20 years experience in the financial services industry. Any quick tips I might be missing to speed up the process?
> 
> Many thanks.


Contact Robert half ae and ask to speak to the finance team. I would pm you a direct contact to speak to but you are pre 5 posts.

Alternatively look at their job board and have a feel of what they recruit for.

King T'challa


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Another one of those threads where people feel the need to nash their gums, despite having no real knowledge on the subject.

To the OP, bookkeeping and things like basic consolidation is handled by lower paid employees. The last few positions I've been in, the finance directors and senior positions have either been western or, judging by the cars they drive, Indian but on a proper pay band.

With regards to jobs and not hearing back, not being here is going to go against you. Especially with a downturn going on, people already here are looking and ME experience and no relocation issues is preferable. There's a bit of a traditional summer slow down too.

That's not to say jump on a plane and start knocking on doors but I would definitely advise building up a network on linkedin and continue to reach out for advice and contacts like this.


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

I worked in recruitment for ten years and yes there can be a demand for all levels of accountant ls from Western Countries. I have seen them at low level roles but are in the minority. Wherever possible agencies will look for a local hire as it is far more cost effective and they don't have to pay relocation or an expat package. Things are very slow at the moment and clients are lowering their salary packages, the summer months are always quiet and many clients are only hiring on a replacement basis. It is best to be in town actively looking, networking but from Ireland research companies and apply on their job portals. Agencies in the UAE work differently than at home. They work for clients directly who send them roles which can be in any discipline or industry they then recruit. Most won't or cannot meet with you as they simply don't have a suitable role for you 

Good Luck


----------

